# weekend range report...new shooter



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

Fired about 400 rounds through my new Glock 17 over the course of the weekend. here are 2 targets. 1 from saturday and 1 sunday.

9mm Luger rounds - 9x19mm 115gr FMJ PPU

Rented a lane on both days for about an hour. Have to learn to control my breathing, but all in all, i think i did alright for only shooting a handful of times prior to this.


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would really appreciate any tips, hints or little tricks to make a range experience and my accuracy a little better.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Good Job! One way you could practice more is dry firing. You can order snap caps, which are basically 'fake' bullets, they have a spring in them to absorb the firing pin strike, and ensures you won't damage your pin while dry firing. They're a cheap way to practice trigger control, stance, ect. 

If you use snap caps, still treat it like its a loaded weapon and make sure no ammo is anywhere near the gun!


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

i did buy a box of snap caps the other day. 

Now, are they supposed to reset the pin after i pull the trigger? cause the trigger is not resetting when pull it. (unless of course, its not supposed to) 

I would love to practice the Glock trigger reset so i can feel when the saftey is disengaged and I can pull freely.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

ng00 said:


> i did buy a box of snap caps the other day.
> 
> Now, are they supposed to reset the pin after i pull the trigger? cause the trigger is not resetting when pull it. (unless of course, its not supposed to)
> 
> I would love to practice the Glock trigger reset so i can feel when the saftey is disengaged and I can pull freely.


It's not supposed to unless the slide comes back to "re-cock" the gun. You will have to do this manually. Just load up all 5 caps in the mag and have fun!!


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

great. i thought i was doing something wrong but thats exactly what i was doing.


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

Friday afternoon 1/2 hour range time.
10yds - Glock 17.

I figured out the trigger reset and started to shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

A big improvement. Practice, practice,practice.


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

steadier breathing too. big help.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Jeez, looks like the lady on the target is holding a 12 ga revolver :mrgreen:

:anim_lol:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> Jeez, looks like the lady on the target is holding a 12 ga revolver :mrgreen:
> 
> :anim_lol:


It's the new Taurus Judgement Day revolver in 12g.

@ OP

Slow down. Try to make one ragged hole. Anything you teach your muscles now will be twice as hard to unlearn later.

Good luck!


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> Jeez, looks like the lady on the target is holding a 12 ga revolver :mrgreen:
> 
> :anim_lol:


she's one crazy looking bitch. my wife wanted to know why i'm always shooting at women at the range. I told her i had my choice between "angry home invader" and " bitchy wife". I chose the "bitchy wife".

she didn't really like that answer, but i chuckled a bit.


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> It's the new Taurus Judgement Day revolver in 12g.
> 
> @ OP
> 
> ...


I'm trying. I think part of it i'm always trying to cram everything into a 1/2 hour session. its a pretty busy place being the only public range in Northern NJ, but tonight i think i'm going to rent the lane for an hour.

A lot of the time i'm usually just there, load magazines, fire magazines...and repeat. Tonight will really be the first time that i'm going to sit and take my time in between shots and mag loads.


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

so i went back last night. it was quiet there which made for an awesome hour and a half. I ran 300 rounds through. taking my time was key. i have some trouble at the further distances but you'll see at 10 yards i'm doing alright. There was a P.O. there that gave me some helpful pointers which was really cool.

The trigger reset ROCKS.

10yds - 50 rounds









approx 20 yds. - 50 rounds









approx 25 yds - 50 rounds


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

You are doing just fine.. I remember that feeling with my Glock 17 when I purchased it last summer.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd say you are progressing nicely, but I would suggest that you not waste ammo just yet on anything past 10 yards. Pistols are close-quarters defensive tools. I would start at 7 or even 5 yards. Practice, practice, practice slow and close first until you can get all your shots in the "10 ring". Then you can work on getting faster and gradually move your target further away if you want.

Remember to press that trigger straight back slowly. The exact moment when the trigger breaks should be a surprise. Keep it up! :watching:


----------

